# MALAYSIAN SUPER GT STYLE SKYLINE R34



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

GUEST BLOG: CHERYL TAY>> MALAYSIAN SUPER GT STYLE SKYLINE R34 - Speedhunters


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks good,could take a bit fine tuning here and there but overall....:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

One word...

Awesome :clap:

Leo


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, very impressed with the work. I wouldn't do it myself, just too much for a street car, but it looks very unique.

I would think with the looks of the car like that, you would be running Advan A050's or Bridgestone RE55S or some other similar tire.


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

That is pretty awesome especially with the RB26, the colour, stickers and wheels!
Some kits can look really ugly but this one is well done!:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome ... & loving the colour too :thumbsup:


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

simply awesome looks very very agressive  I thought it was photoshoped first


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

^when the first pic was loading I thought it was video game. Really cool car!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fantastic looking machine, black rims for the final touch will suit car imo.:thumbsup:


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

I remember some years back there was a build thread on this car/ It didn't get such a good response when people saw how it was being made. The photos above look as if they were taken from strategic angles to disguise how tall the conversion looks from the side. As Super GT cars have in-board suspension etc. they don't need to have large wheel wells...This copy does, which makes it look silly from some angles IMHO.

Anyways, here's a couple of threads I did find with some similar pics. 

This shows the car as it was taking shape: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/86231-gtr-r34-gt500.html 

Another thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/88018-project-gtr-gt500.html 

BTW, in case you missed it - this car was based on a 34 GT-T, not a GT-R. The insides of the arch at the front look horribly finished. The photos in this thread look as if the car's running std suspension with lowered or cut springs. Engine's got no breather hoses and looks like it / engine bay sat out in the rain a fair while (Rust). I suspect close up this car's not as good as the pictures look and it's been done on a tight budget...


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

It's changed a bit since, but these are pics from a couple of years ago.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/86231-gtr-r34-gt500.html


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

interesting.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont know what to make of it.

Front looks super aggressive,but side view and rear view make it look like something from the set of a batman film.

The work gone into it is there to seen and impressive,but I wouldnt be all that mad on it.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome car,anyway you take it


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

what a shed! Badly fitted carbon slam panel and rusty engine bolts and fittings says it all!


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like the real mcCoy from the front but every other angle it looks well pony! i'd feel a right tit driving about in that.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

its to much for the street i dont like it, i prefer z-tune.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

more hideous than a hideous thing that is hideous.


----------



## mr_abate (Nov 2, 2006)

I think it looks awesome from the front, but maybe a slight rethink on the rear arches.

oh and get rid of that turbo y pipe!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

It's just been repainted...


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks less like the batmobile when in blue, but still hideous.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

This is definitely interesting. I'm in 2 minds about it. I love GT cars, and always thought a GT-styled road car would look awesome, but I'm not really sure if it works on the road. I like the front end, but the lines of the rear quarter are horrible. The blue/white looks much better than the black.

Losing the arch gap would make this look 100x better/authentic.


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

It may be a crazy built but it is certainly not my taste.


----------

